# solid oak flooring



## graybeard (Apr 25, 2009)

I picked up a large bucket of scrap oak flooring and was wondering if I should use it to smoke with. It's unfinished 3/4 X 3 inch red oak. Anyone tried this stuff? Does it burn well? is it worth using?

Thanks,  
beard


----------



## DanMcG (Apr 25, 2009)

As long as it's not prefinished it should be like any other piece of oak. But I guess these days with so much imported stuff out there you really should know the source. I'd be clueless if something like Brazilian oak is sprayed with pesticides


----------



## mulepackin (Apr 26, 2009)

As DanMcG says, if it is absolutely, positively not treated or sealed with anything you should be good to go. I like oak with beef, and often use it with my jerky.


----------



## billbo (Apr 28, 2009)

Dutch discusses this in his thread. Seems he says to stay away from this. http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=50439


----------



## bigbaldbbq (Apr 28, 2009)

I wouldn't use it to cook with. If it was chemically treated there would be no way to know it. And at best it will make you very sick, if not worse.

"when is doubt, throw it out" seems to apply here as well.


----------



## grothe (Apr 28, 2009)

Sorry beard, I see no reason to take that kind of risk.
Keep lookin for something safer ta smoke with


----------



## suprfast (Apr 28, 2009)

I work with flooring on a daily basis and would never use any flooring for smoking.


----------



## moltenone (Apr 28, 2009)

i wouldn't smoke with it,but i would burn it in a burn barrel and use the coal's
by that time you should be safe as far as a chemical infused wood goes.

Mark


----------

